# Liyu tc631-AA problem with installation and communication.



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, recently I bought the Liyu TC-AA automatic arm plotter. Now I'm trying to make it work. But for now without any luck.
Do some of you have this model or just have the experience to how it make it work. I'm using the FLEXISTARTER 11 cloud.
Thank you.


----------



## gjn555 (Sep 21, 2016)

hello just registered to reply to this thread.

Unfortunately Sraufstok I cannot help with your issue much.

What I have found whilst researching a new cutter and having looked at a few Liyu plotters is that a few people have experienced problems with the older Liyu models because of the plotter being assigned the wrong com port. as I say I'm not sure if this could be anything to do with your issue or not but might be worth checking.

would also be interested if anyone has had any positive experiences with the New Liyu Models TC631-A & TC631-AA as I can find no online reviews for these 2 new models.

Anyhow hope you get it sorted Sraufstok and if you do would love to hear your thoughts on the machine as I'm currently looking at purchasing a new plotter.

Regards Graham


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Many of the Liyu machines use an FTDI chipset on the internal usb to serial adapter. All you see on the outside is usb, but inside the machine it is an adapter to convert it to serial. You may need the driver.

Virtual COM Port Drivers


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your answers. 
So after 100 of mail sent and 100 mail received from ukcutter, finally the plotter is working. 
At first the problem was, that they sent me the wrong program, then problems with the laser (didn't read marks). It need a long long time to get to what the problem was. Maybe because also at ukcutter was testing the machine for the first time, but at the end finally work. If you want the laser to read the marks, you have to point the origin little bit off the mark. If you put directly on the mark the laser read only one line of one mark. 
The cut is pretty good. For the contour I think could be little bit better. If you cut small stickers some of them are cut exactly, some other are little bit out of sync. But for me is the first plotter so I really do not know how precise must be the contour cut. I supposed the difference from plotter for 1000eur and other for 400 eur should be somewhere. If anyone have the tc-6310E can show me some picture of how precise is his plotter. If possible with lot of small stickers. 
That's it. 
If you need more information I will try help.
Sraufstok


----------



## gjn555 (Sep 21, 2016)

Glad you got it working sraufstok.

looking like I will be getting one of these next month so will let you know how I get on with the contour cutting


----------

